# Spanish omelette



## CookWithDavid (Jul 14, 2013)

Today I will prepare "Spanish omelette".

For me it is an excellent dish, you can eat at any time, either hot or cold. Each house is made of a shape, and each have their tricks. It is also true that each person makes a way.

The base of the recipe are eggs and potatoes. There are people who do it with other with baked potato or fried, I prefer fried, with gold accents.

It is one of my favorite dishes, because since childhood I love and I never tire of eating. And every bar I go and when I can I taste

*Ingredients:*

- 4 potatoes.
- 6 eggs
- 1 onion
- 1 green pepper
- 1 red pepper
- Sunflower oil
- Olive oil
- Salt

*Elaboration*

1- Chop the potatoes, green and red pepper, onion and fry in plenty of sunflower oil. Cook until light golden brown
2- Separets the whites from the yolks. Beat the eggs whites until stiff, when are ready mix with the yolks.
3- When the potatoes and vegetables are lightly golden, remove from the oil and drain. Then mix with the beaten eggs, and add salt.
4- Curdle the mixture in a pan with olive oil, turn the omelette upside down using a lid, and then put it back in the pan on the other side.

It is juicy and too taste.

I hope that you like it!! I see you in the next recipe


----------



## Zereh (Jul 14, 2013)

Sounds great! I make frittatas all the time, but never think to put potatoes in them. Next time I will. =)


----------



## msmofet (Jul 14, 2013)

I do this all the time with onions, peppers, potatoes and a meat. Usually sausage browned out of the casing, bacon or hot dogs sliced into coins (etc. whatever is in the fridge) all sautéed together then add the scrambled eggs and cook scrambled style not pancake. I really don't like the flavor of browned eggs.


----------



## CookWithDavid (Jul 14, 2013)

Zereh said:


> Sounds great! I make frittatas all the time, but never think to put potatoes in them. Next time I will. =)



Do it, it's really delicious


----------



## CookWithDavid (Jul 14, 2013)

msmofet said:


> I do this all the time with onions, peppers, potatoes and a meat. Usually sausage browned out of the casing, bacon or hot dogs sliced into coins (etc. whatever is in the fridge) all sautéed together then add the scrambled eggs and cook scrambled style not pancake. I really don't like the flavor of browned eggs.



Can have many variants! thanks for you comment!


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 14, 2013)

Clean eating magaszine just had a recipe for this!

You bake the potatoes and use a cup of egg whites with just 3 whole eggs.  it was GOOD!

i served it with pesto and salsa.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 19, 2013)

That looks lovely


----------



## CraigC (Jul 19, 2013)

I like to make a similar dish using Mexican chorizo and then serve it burrito style in corn or flour tortillas with red or green chili sauce and queso fresco.


----------



## KatyCooks (Jul 19, 2013)

I love frittatas.   I have seen many different versions of it, but I always use pre-cooked sliced potatoes.  Other than that, I raid the larder and put in more or less whatever I have to hand.


----------



## Addie (Jul 19, 2013)

KatyCooks said:


> I love frittatas. I have seen many different versions of it, but I always use pre-cooked sliced potatoes. Other than that, I raid the larder and put in more or less whatever I have to hand.


 
I have a very large restaurant style sauté pan. Perfect for making a frittata for a crowd or family. The problem is I don't have a platter big enough to hold it. So I put it on my impeccably clean (Hello Julia!) wooden board and cut it then into slices. (I always think of Julia when I use the word "impeccably".) 

I think of frittatas as a dump all dish. If you need to use it up because it is on its last leg, put it in. But there are some foods that I always include. Boiled, then sautéed potatoes, mushrooms, diced onions, peppers, red, green and yellow, and some kind of meat. Bacon, ham, sausage, etc. I personally do not care for ground hamburger. I also add the juice of one small lemon. It really perks up all the flavors. For the amount of food and the size of the pan, I use at least six large eggs. Sometimes more. Depends on how much solids I have in the pan.


----------



## KatyCooks (Jul 19, 2013)

Addie said:


> I have a very large restaurant style sauté pan. Perfect for making a frittata for a crowd or family. The problem is I don't have a platter big enough to hold it. So I put it on my impeccably clean (Hello Julia!) wooden board and cut it then into slices. (I always think of Julia when I use the word "impeccably".)
> 
> I think of frittatas as a dump all dish. If you need to use it up because it is on its last leg, put it in. But there are some foods that I always include. Boiled, then sautéed potatoes, mushrooms, diced onions, peppers, red, green and yellow, and some kind of meat. Bacon, ham, sausage, etc. I personally do not care for ground hamburger. I also add the juice of one small lemon. It really perks up all the flavors. For the amount of food and the size of the pan, I use at least six large eggs. Sometimes more. Depends on how much solids I have in the pan.


 
Ah, I'm usually just cooking for one or two so no problem with the size of the pan!    

But yes, I take the very same attitude to the "ingredients"!    (No hamburger for me either as it happens - but if I have a bit of ham, or chicken or spicy sausage - in it goes!)    I also like to throw in some feta cheese if I have it.  (But then I am a cheese fiend so I will put cheese in, or on, anything if nobody is looking!)


----------



## Addie (Jul 19, 2013)

KatyCooks said:


> Ah, I'm usually just cooking for one or two so no problem with the size of the pan!
> 
> But yes, I take the very same attitude to the "ingredients"!  (No hamburger for me either as it happens - but if I have a bit of ham, or chicken or spicy sausage - in it goes!) I also like to throw in some feta cheese if I have it. (But then I am a cheese fiend so I will put cheese in, or on, anything if nobody is looking!)


 
I like to use shredded mozzarella and make it a last minute addition mixing it throughout the all the veggies. One of the nice things about a frittata is that it heats up so nicely in the zapper when it gets cold.


----------



## KatyCooks (Jul 19, 2013)

Addie said:


> I like to use shredded mozzarella and make it a last minute addition mixing it throughout the all the veggies. One of the nice things about a frittata is that it heats up so nicely in the zapper when it gets cold.


 
There are so many nice things about frittata!   It's easy to make, it's quick, it doesn't require any special skills and you can put whatever you like in it!   

Do you flip yours over?  I don't, I cook the bottom and then put the pan under the grill to do the top.   I'm pretty sure if I tried flipping it, it would end up on the floor!  (or the ceiling!)


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 19, 2013)

It should be noted that the traditional Spanish name for this recipe is "Tortilla Española" or "Tortilla de Patata." A tortilla in Spain is not what we Americans think of, but like this recipe, an omelet or frittata. 

CookWithDavid,

Three years ago, we had a young Spanish exchange student stay with us for a few months. She was from Vitoria-Gasteiz, which is only about 65km from Bilbao. One night, she asked if she could use the kitchen to make something for us. This is what she made. It was quite good!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 20, 2013)

Zereh said:


> Sounds great! I make frittatas all the time, but never think to put potatoes in them. Next time I will. =)


 
Potatoes in a frittata is traditional. If you want to make it easier, get yourself a bag of Ore-Ida country hash browns or O'Brien potatoes, or the store brand equivalent. Frozen potatoes can be browned without falling apart or getting mushy.

The best way to cook a frittata, or Spanish tortilla if you prefer, is in a well greased cast iron skillet. Brown your potatoes, then the meat, then the other vegetables hardest to softest, add the eggs and cook until set, and finally spread the shredded cheese of choice on top and stick it under the broiler until the top is cooked and the cheese is browned and bubbly. You can then cut it into the appropriate number of pieces for the size of the pan or the size of your appetite, and use a spatula to serve it right out of the skillet. No serving plate required


----------



## CookWithDavid (Jul 21, 2013)

Steve Kroll said:


> It should be noted that the traditional Spanish name for this recipe is "Tortilla Española" or "Tortilla de Patata." A tortilla in Spain is not what we Americans think of, but like this recipe, an omelet or frittata.
> 
> CookWithDavid,
> 
> Three years ago, we had a young Spanish exchange student stay with us for a few months. She was from Vitoria-Gasteiz, which is only about 65km from Bilbao. One night, she asked if she could use the kitchen to make something for us. This is what she made. It was quite good!



Oh yes? I'm from Bilbao!!


----------



## CookWithDavid (Jul 21, 2013)

KatyCooks said:


> There are so many nice things about frittata!   It's easy to make, it's quick, it doesn't require any special skills and you can put whatever you like in it!
> 
> Do you flip yours over?  I don't, I cook the bottom and then put the pan under the grill to do the top.   I'm pretty sure if I tried flipping it, it would end up on the floor!  (or the ceiling!)



jajaja, at first seems complicated, but then it is easy, try


----------



## Addie (Jul 21, 2013)

If I am making one in my very large pan I don't flip. I use the broiler for the top. For my smaller pan, I flip.


----------



## KatyCooks (Jul 21, 2013)

Addie said:


> If I am making one in my very large pan I don't flip. I use the broiler for the top. For my smaller pan, I flip.


 
Hi Addie!    Yeah, I can understand not flipping if you are using your giant pan!  

Have you ever "missed" when you flip?


----------



## Addie (Jul 21, 2013)

KatyCooks said:


> Hi Addie! Yeah, I can understand not flipping if you are using your giant pan!
> 
> Have you ever "missed" when you flip?


 
Only once. But I was smart enough to flip over the counter. So I just slid it into the pan since it landed up on the bottom side showing. And now only you and I know. It can be our secret. 

Any time I am doing some new thing, and it involves lifting the pan, I never do it over the stove. Always over a counter. Easier to retrieve and save my error.


----------



## KatyCooks (Jul 21, 2013)

Addie said:


> Only once. But I was smart enough to flip over the counter. So I just slid it into the pan since it landed up on the bottom side showing. And now only you and I know. It can be our secret.
> 
> Any time I am doing some new thing, and it involves lifting the pan, I never do it over the stove. Always over a counter. Easier to retrieve and save my error.


 
Smart thinking!


----------



## Addie (Jul 21, 2013)

My first husband was a pro chef. He often took the boys to work with him in the summer. As a result they learned a lot, like flipping the food in the pan over the burner. The Pirate does it just to annoy me and show off. He can flip a fried egg without even braking the yolk. Big showoff! But I let him get away with it because he makes me some fantastic meals when he comes over. When I know he is coming, I buy two thick Porterhouse steaks. He makes them better than any you can get in the best restaurant. But I can make smashed (childrenese) potatoes better than he can. I always toss a couple of garlic cloves into the water with the potatoes then mash them right in.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 26, 2013)

Addie said:


> Only once. But I was smart enough to flip over the counter. So I just slid it into the pan since it landed up on the bottom side showing. And now only you and I know. It can be our secret.



And all of DC Ads


----------

